# Avo 24 bottom airflow from Sir Vape



## Yiannaki

Hi guys. Quick one.

So myself and three friends all bought the new 24mm bottom airflow avos from your store today.

The box should have ceramic blocker for single coils. It even says so on the box.

But not one of our boxes has a single coil blocker inside of it.

In addition to this, the top cap sits so loosely on the o-rings that the slightest of movements will pull the top cap off...

I'm confused?????

And a little upset to be honest....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Same here with the 2 that my mates bought as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yes.Same with mine.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Yiannaki said:


> Hi guys. Quick one.
> 
> So myself and three friends all bought the new 24mm bottom airflow avos from your store today.
> 
> The box should have ceramic blocker for single coils. It even says so on the box.
> 
> But not one of our boxes has a single coil blocker inside of it.
> 
> I'm confused?????
> 
> And a little upset to be honest....





Mac75 said:


> Same here with the 2 that my mates bought as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.Same with mine.



I think yous got the limited edition hurry we need to send these out ones...


----------



## Yiannaki

Clouds4Days said:


> I think yous got the limited edition hurry we need to send these out ones...


Dude. They're horrible.

No cermanic piece. And the top cap sits on so loosely once you've juiced your device that you could blow it off.

And I don't know if it's just me but that new system for juice control/filling is illogical. Unless this one isn't build correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Yiannaki said:


> Dude. They're horrible.
> 
> No cermanic piece. And the top cap sits on so loosely once you've juiced your device that you could blow it off.
> 
> And I don't know if it's just me but that new system for juice control/filling is illogical. Unless this one isn't build correctly.



Shit bud thats not cool, i have the standard avo 24 (bought about 3 months ago) and came with ceramic block, and top cap really sits snug not loose at all.

Hopefully you can get another (tested) one bud.


----------



## Yiannaki

Clouds4Days said:


> Shit bud thats not cool, i have the standard avo 24 (bought about 3 months ago) and came with ceramic block, and top cap really sits snug not loose at all.
> 
> Hopefully you can get another (tested) one bud.


Yeah man. Well the experience you've just described is the same experience I have with my 22 bro.

This 24 bottom airflow is hands down the most poorly made geek vape product.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I suspect it was rushed to market to beat the Aug 8th cut-off date in the US. I'm wary of all products that were released just in time to beat the FDA's deadline. I don't think quality control will be adequate on many of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

RichJB said:


> I suspect it was rushed to market to beat the Aug 8th cut-off date in the US. I'm wary of all products that were released just in time to beat the FDA's deadline. I don't think quality control will be adequate on many of them.


Yeah I agree with you bud.

Just a bit bleak as I held off the normal 24 for this one and it's a complete disaster.

Funny thing was I contemplated the limitless plus for a moment but figured the avo was a safer choice as I already had the 22. Lol

Anyway lets see what @Sir Vape have to say on the matter.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Same with mine. Also from sir vape. No single coil blocker. I built it wicked it and while it was in my pocket the top cap came loose and all the juice spilled out in my pocket. I have tried every possible oring from my other devices to try get the top cap to stay down. It's literally impossible. I literally cleaned up the tank. Put it back in the box and put it away. It is literally unusable at all. And I bought it to be used in single coil which can't be done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Same with mine. Also from sir vape. No single coil blocker. I built it wicked it and while it was in my pocket the top cap came loose and all the juice spilled out in my pocket. I have tried every possible oring from my other devices to try get the top cap to stay down. It's literally impossible. I literally cleaned up the tank. Put it back in the box and put it away. It is literally unusable at all. And I bought it to be used in single coil which can't be done


Whoah. That's rough dude. 

Very disappointed with the quality of this device. 

I don't even understand how it doesn't have the ceramic blocker which the box states it does.

And on the note of the top cap. It's literally a joke how it sits on there.

This needs to be resolved ASAP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Yiannaki

Sorry to hear about your experience - am pretty sure the @Sir Vape team will be around early next week to help you out. I think it's safe to say that everyone is bushed from two full days from 6am to very late and I think the Sir Vape guys may be travelling back to Durbs today.

By the way, where were you @Yiannaki - I was hoping to bump into you again after our brief encounter - but didnt see you again. What time did you leave?


----------



## acorn

Hi @Yiannaki , spoke to Hugo and Craig at the Sir Vape stall about this, raised my concern about the ceramic block and the wicking channels.
Aparently we were from the first in the world to receive the bottom flow Avo24 and the Sir Vape team did not open the Avo's received, prior to Vapecon as they just received it in a nick of time, they promised to take it up with the supplier and give feedback within this week.

@BigGuy would you also be so kind in doing a tutorial wicking video on the Bottom flow Avo24 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

acorn said:


> Hi @Yiannaki , spoke to Hugo and Craig at the Sir Vape stall about this, raised my concern about the ceramic block and the wicking channels.
> Aparently we were from the first in the world to receive the bottom flow Avo24 and the Sir Vape team did not open the Avo's received, prior to Vapecon as they just received it in a nick of time, they promised to take it up with the supplier and give feedback within this week.
> 
> @BigGuy would you also be so kind in doing a tutorial wicking video on the Bottom flow Avo24 ?



hey man. 

thanks for that feedback. 

Aside from the ceramic block, my issue is also the top cap. out of three i have played with, its not right.

How is your top cap?


----------



## acorn

Yiannaki said:


> hey man.
> 
> thanks for that feedback.
> 
> Aside from the ceramic block, my issue is also the top cap. out of three i have played with, its not right.
> 
> How is your top cap?


Honestly, came back late last night and havent touch the Botton Flow Avo yet. After the bottom flow Avo I went straight ahead and bought the "normal" Avo24 as well (my 2nd), and built on that, there is a huge difference in the quality of the two AVO24's with the bottom flow Avo lacking. I'm still waiting on feedback from the Sir's before I touch the Bottom Flow Avo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

We are talking to our rep at GeekVape and as always will resolve this. Give us a day or two to get feedback so we can sort it out asap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Bought one myself for the rx2/3 after loving the 22mm avo on my pico. Also have an issue with top cap popping off at the slightest provocation. Funny, if you look on the bottom of the box, says that the kit does not include ceramic block?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys just got info back from GeekVape

Apparently the Avo's they sent us were pre-production models. They have apologised a million times for the mistake as so do we. There was a mix up in the dispatch dept and we were sent these which we did not even have time to check before VapeCon. They will be shipping us full final production models which are ready early next week. These we will ship out to you as soon as they arrive. Please can you mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za with a pic of the Avo as well as your receipt and we will get them off to you when they come in. I have also confirmed that these do come with the ceramic block for single coil function.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys just got info back from GeekVape
> 
> Apparently the Avo's they sent us were pre-production models. They have apologised a million times for the mistake as so do we. There was a mix up in the dispatch dept and we were sent these which we did not even have time to check before VapeCon. They will be shipping us full final production models which are ready early next week. These we will ship out to you as soon as they arrive. Please can you mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za with a pic of the Avo as well as your receipt and we will get them off to you when they come in. I have also confirmed that these do come with the ceramic block for single coil function.


Mine was bought on my behalf but also they guy had not been given a reciept. Will a bank statement be ok ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Kalashnikov said:


> Mine was bought on my behalf but also they guy had not been given a reciept. Will a bank statement be ok ?



Yes Sir that is fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I also didn't get a receipt because I paid cash at the stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Also did not receive a receipt, paid cash, spoke to you guys at the stand about the ceramic block (I'm the tall guy) Will be able to send photo tonight...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

SAVapeGear said:


> I also didn't get a receipt because I paid cash at the stand.


Same here!
Paid, no receipt, top cap is very loose, and no single cap.
@Sir Vape, please advise?


----------



## SAVapeGear

acorn said:


> Also did not receive a receipt, paid cash, spoke to you guys at the stand about the ceramic block (I'm the tall guy) Will be able to send photo tonight...
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Yip @acorn 

The tallest guy at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

H


SAVapeGear said:


> Yip @acorn
> 
> The tallest guy at Vapecon


He had to bend a little to get into the Arena 

Juts pulling your leg @acorn


----------



## acorn

SAVapeGear said:


> H
> 
> He had to bend a little to get into the Arena
> 
> Juts pulling your leg @acorn


  

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

No receipt too and already sent my pic. Please advise.


----------



## Mac75

@SkinnyCheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys just got info back from GeekVape
> 
> Apparently the Avo's they sent us were pre-production models. They have apologised a million times for the mistake as so do we. There was a mix up in the dispatch dept and we were sent these which we did not even have time to check before VapeCon. They will be shipping us full final production models which are ready early next week. These we will ship out to you as soon as they arrive. Please can you mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za with a pic of the Avo as well as your receipt and we will get them off to you when they come in. I have also confirmed that these do come with the ceramic block for single coil function.


Mail and WhatsApp sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

And a huge thank you to @Sir Vape for the very prompt response via email, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Sir Vape Hi Guys, Any update on this?


----------



## Sir Vape

Kalashnikov said:


> @Sir Vape Hi Guys, Any update on this?



Hello there just waiting on shipping date from GeekVape. Been on their case all week. I want a confirmed date before I post instead of giving a date just for the sake of it. I have all of you on email that have replied to me and will send out updated info as soon as I get it. Sorry about the delay guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys sorry for the late update. I have just been informed that the replacement Avo's will ship 20th / 25th. They have made a few tweaks to the Avo and with the 3 day holiday starting tom has been the delay in them getting them out. Will update next week if any changes.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys sorry for the late update. I have just been informed that the replacement Avo's will ship 20th / 25th. They have made a few tweaks to the Avo and with the 3 day holiday starting tom has been the delay in them getting them out. Will update next week if any changes.


Have sent back both my Avo 24s. Still waiting a response @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Any news on these @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

SAVapeGear said:


> Any news on these @Sir Vape


I am just about to take it out of the box, build an adapter, fix the o-rings, and actually get to use this, less than ideal, but I am pretty much done with waiting, no fair, I want to use my bottom airflow avo!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys the latest feedback I had today is that they would ship after the Chinese holiday which is around the 5/7th 

Frustrating I agree and we apologise from our side. They have not been officially released anywhere yet and are in production at the moment and then will go into quality testing before packaging. GeekVape have apologised but would rather units go out properly tested and we will be priority when it comes to shipping. 

Guys you are more than welcome to use the units as is. I do know quite a few guys using them already. Use different o-rings on the unit to make it use-able. We are not asking for the units back and when the new ones arrive they will be shipped out to you and you can use the current unit for spares etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

@sirvape, you guys have an eta on the production versions of these yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

GerritVisagie said:


> @sirvape, you guys have an eta on the production versions of these yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes they have promised me they are shipping this week. Latest Friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi just got confirmation that our Avo stock will be shipping in the next day or say. Thanks once again for your patience guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

I see the new Avo's is in stock @Sir Vape .When will the replacement units be shipped?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Estimated pricing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Estimated pricing?



R595
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-geekvape-avocado-24mm-bottom-airflow-plus-rdta


----------



## BigGuy

@SAVapeGear they have already been shipped today to you.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

BigGuy said:


> @SAVapeGear they have already been shipped today to you.


Thanks very much @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Thank you very much @BigGuy and Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SkinnyCheese

@Sir Vape ... I wonder when i will get a response to my emails regarding the AVO24 i got at Vapecon 2016 - same issues as the above forum members and it was purchased from your stand - Statements to prove purchase - eagerly await your response...


----------

